# joe kurz wma - bird dog training area??



## preston (Mar 23, 2009)

is there enough interest in asking dnr to include joe kurz in the bird dog training area? it looks to have potential and we need a place for the west ga area folks to get to within a short drive. does anyone have any suggestions for talking with the region dnr folks about this?


----------



## wfmil (Mar 23, 2009)

They say that released quail will give disease to the wild birds. What wild birds there are none anymore, lets pursue it. We need a training area.
Bill


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 24, 2009)

How does Joe Kurz look? Is it open pines or does it have dove fields with weed strips?  Is there habitat that would be good for dog training?


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2009)

It is along the Flint, and the habitat varies.  It has a number of open fields, and the woods are generally thick.  It does not have pines with 30 foot spacing and wiregrass and broomsedge under neath.  It has not been thinned and burned and managed, but it does have some pretty spots.

Arthur Estes' place up the road on the north side of Gay, Big Red Oak Plantation, which has a range and a put and take operation, has better pine cover than the WMA.  It is limited, but demonstrates potential for even land that far north.


----------



## preston (Mar 24, 2009)

*bird dog training joe kurz*

it has some good looking places, i think that if we could get  them to allow release on a small area out of the 3900 acres total it could work and not impact the wild bird populaiton that is about non existant.  2-300 acres would be plenty of area for training.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Mar 24, 2009)

What region is it in?  I know they are going to make a part of Elmodel wma a dog training area soon because there is only one in region 5 right now (I think this is region 5 off the top of my head).  I was talking to the sr biologist in the albany office a while back and he said they wanted ideally 2 per region.  He also said ideally they wanted regulated deer seasons on the wma s with a dog training area because you can't use them during big game hunts. (they dont have gun hunts for deer on Elmodel, it is archery only)


----------



## preston (Mar 24, 2009)

*region*

looks like that it would be in region 4.


----------



## goose buster (Apr 16, 2009)

*I sent dnr an e-mail this is their answer.*

Mr. Swafford,
Thank you very much for your interest in Georgia’s wildlife management program.  We appreciate and encourage input from individuals like you to assist us in developing appropriate and beneficial wildlife management programs.  It is the goal of Georgia’s Department of Natural Resources to establish hunting regulations that are not only biologically sound but reflect the desires of the public. 

There are currently 17 wildlife management areas available for bird dog training.  In particular, areas open for bird dog training that are close to Fulton County include Paulding Forest WMA, Allatoona WMA, J.L.
Lester WMA, and Walton Public Dove Field.  You may train dogs on any WMA during any open season for such species.  For instance, you can train bird dogs on Joe Kurz WMA during quail season, however, you cannot release pen-reared quail.  In order to release pen-reared quail, you are limited to the 17 designated bird dog training areas.  In response to your question about furbearer dog training, areas listed as furbearer dog training areas are those that provide additional dog training opportunity outside normal take seasons.  This differs for rabbits as opposed to raccoons because they can suffer higher mortality if they receive additional pressure outside established hunting seasons.

Please be aware that your comments will be thoughtfully considered prior to making a recommendation to the Board of Natural Resources later this spring.

Thanks again for your interest and concerns regarding these important
issues.   

Sincerely,
Charlie

Charlie Killmaster
Wildlife Biologist, Region IV
GA DNR-WRD
1014 Martin Luther King Blvd.
Fort Valley, GA 31030
478-825-6354
charlie_killmaster@dnr.state.ga.us


>>> <donald.swafford@co.fulton.ga.us> 3/2/2009 11:09 am >>>
Name:  Donald Swafford
Phone number:  (404) 613-0841
E-mail address:  donald.swafford@co.fulton.ga.us 

Why can't we have a bird dog training area in the west Ga. area such as West Point or Joe Kurz wma's? The later would make a great place as they have so many feilds. It looks like they are trying to manage it for birds but we still need a place to train as Ga. has so few wild birds. I have heard so many conflicting reports about pen raised birds and their damage to the wild birds.Clay Sisson and the Albany Quail Project based out of Auburn University did a study and say's other wise.We need some where to train and stop catering to the deer hunters. I also have a question about furbearer dog training in certain areas. Please explain to me why furbearer dog training is allowed and not rabbit or squirrel dogs.This is the third time I have sent an e-mail on this subject and have yet to get a reply.Please reply. Thank you.


----------



## preston (Apr 16, 2009)

*great*

keep sending in the emails, i did recently and got a good response that they may take a look at it at next reg change time. more folks that can email in request the better. go to the dnr web site and you will see a comment email link. pile it on.  the only bird dog training area in reg 4 is in cochran. we have several good wma's that can work but joe kurz is centrally located.


----------



## BirdNut (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the fact that the biologists name is Killmaster.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 17, 2009)

His name on the forum is  C.Killmaster.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 4, 2009)

BirdNut said:


> I like the fact that the biologists name is Killmaster.



Me too.


----------

